# Fly rod mounts for car



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm looking for a fly rod mount for inside my suburban. Anyone know of such a thing?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have this, very versatile and I love it. Great price too. 
http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice.aspx?pf_id=68G3&bhcp=1


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Never used them, but look pretty cool.
http://www.thesundeckonline.com/autotransportation.htm


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

1siena said:


> Never used them, but look pretty cool.
> http://www.thesundeckonline.com/autotransportation.htm


That's the same rack I posted, only $39.00 more.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the one from Berkley and it was a PIA to install. They give you two small screw to put into your head liner. YEAH RIGHT! I was dumb enough to think this would hold. No chance. I ended up using alligatior clamps on the damn thing, but now it is not going anywhere. I wish I had those hooks on my Jeep or I would have gotten the one in the link.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The one in the link comes with a variety of attachment methods, including suction cups for the glass.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I have this mounted in my durango... works like a charm and the price is nice too

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_15989____SearchResults


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I have the one from Berkley and it was a PIA to install. They give you two small screw to put into your head liner. YEAH RIGHT! I was dumb enough to think this would hold. No chance. I ended up using alligatior clamps on the damn thing, but now it is not going anywhere. I wish I had those hooks on my Jeep or I would have gotten the one in the link.


Is this the one you have?
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...7_100000000_100011000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

Were you able to make it work? It looks like the best one I've seen.
Most of these rod holders put the rod tips over the top of your head. I'm looking for one that will put the rod tips down the center of the vehicle.

Jim


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

JTC said:


> Is this the one you have?
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...7_100000000_100011000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT
> 
> Were you able to make it work? It looks like the best one I've seen.
> ...


I would bet that design would be a PIA to put the rods in and take out... Stand at the back of your burbon and see it you can easily touch the headliner.

The one I posted will hold 4 7 foot 1 piece rods down the center with no head interference in any of the four passenger seats.

I had to cut one of the seven holders out of mine to fit inside my durango so it only holds six. I've had it loaded with six rods and gear for four people on a weedend steelhead trip. The people in the back didn't have any real issues with head room. And putting the rods in and out is a snap from outside the vehicle.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

JTC said:


> Is this the one you have?
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...7_100000000_100011000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT
> 
> Were you able to make it work? It looks like the best one I've seen.
> ...


Yes this is the exact one I have. It is easy to get the rods in and out. The largest one I have in there though is 6'0". The majority of my stuff is 5'-6" range to this works out. The issue I had was mounting. They give you 4 small 2" screw to poke into your headliner to hold the setup. This does not work. The price is right but you need to do some mods to get that bad boy to hold your rods in place.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've never used one yet and have been lucky that I haven't busted a rod because of that.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

The rod loft is in my Pathfinder. That thing is beautiful. Works like a charm.

www.castersflyshop.com


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Tommy, I definitely like the price on that. The reason I hesitate is from reading the reviews. Have you been able to adjust yours so it keeps the rods closer to the ceiling rather than hanging down?

Boardman, how did your rig yours to work for you?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

I currently use PVC tubes in my Jimmy because it works well as a sleeve. It did scratch up my rods some so I will be lining it a bit or going up to a 2 inch tube, but it transports a 10 footer well in two sections. I basically leave my rods in them during both fall and spring seasons. I have also used bungee cords in a similar fashion as those other mounts.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

JTC,

That's why I cut one of the holders off so I could get it closer to the roof....








[/IMG]

For the front strap/mount... I just drilled holes in the C-pillar trim and used a stove bolt, lock washer and nut on each side. There really isn't any weight on the front strap so putting screws into metal wasn't necessary.








[/IMG]

For the D-pillar... I drilled holes through the trim and then run self cutting screws into the D-pillar metal to help carry the weight.








[/IMG]

It's probably not the best rod holder out there... but for the money it's effective and I'm pretty happy with it.

TommyT


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

The Rod Loft is awesome! Piece of cake to install & also to remove (if you need to). Hands down, the most secure system I've seen or used.


----------

